
Ask HN: Will Tim Cook step up now that China is banning LGBT content? - sexy_seedbox
Or will he simply be silent and bow down to Apple&#x27;s shareholders?<p>Reference: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mobile.nytimes.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;04&#x2F;15&#x2F;world&#x2F;asia&#x2F;china-gay-ban-sina-weibo-.html
======
oldmancoyote
It is one thing for Apple/Cook to decline to make even more money by
exploiting personal information. It is quite an other thing to risk losing
massive income by provoking the Chinese government.

